# Help? Would love ideas



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

So an Amish neighbor contacted another sheep raising friend of mine about a 7 month old pup that was getting out of his electric fence (big spacing between single strands) to see if she might want the pup or he was going to put it to sleep because it wasn't working out for him.

So neighbor and I go get pup because where my sheep are for the winter is woven wire fence and we were hoping she'd bond to the sheep and be happy. Well she did okay for a few days but then started getting out (under a TINY spot under my gate) and I have had to chain her to the fence to keep her in. 

I have thought about chaining her to a tire so she couldn't get out but still be free with the sheep? Or do y'all think that her enjoying to escape is just the end of it?

To complicate things we have another Pyr that is a failed LGD and guards the house not the sheep...so I am concerned that him being outside the fence is adding to the problem? 

Any advice or thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I had a similar issue with my pair. I just made sure everytime i cought them out i put them back, and I only feed them in the pasture with the sheep. I am pretty forgiving since we have horses in the barn as well as our sheep. our dogs more or less come and go from the sheep pasture as they please and 90% of the time at least one is down there, and on the off chance that they are both in the barn lot, they dont miss much that happens with the sheep.

Jim


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I wouldn't chain a dog to a fence or near a fence unless you don't mind the dog hanging or strangling itself. Depending on the size of your pen it may be worth it to get a invisible fence and string the wire along the woven fence. That way when the dog gets too close to the fence it will be warned with a beep and if it gets closer it gets shocked. Or another easy thing to do is just run a hot wire along the top and bottom of fence.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. We don't have electric fence any where on the farm nor an invisible fence set up so adding either would be an expense. I am getting ready to go out of town for the weekend and when I get back I will be doing some work to the gate areas to try and prevent her escaping other wise I found a rescue that will help me rehome her.


----------

